# Regen in a hybrid application?



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

If I understand correctly, what you are looking to do is not really regen, it is plain and simple power generation. Regen would be using the deceleration or downhill motion of the trike to capture power. The inefficiency of this system comes from the fact you are trying to capture tons of power in a very short period of time. If you are simply "loading" the diesel a bit more to charge your batteries there should be no problems with the setup as long as your motor/controller are capable of a "regen" mode even though that technically isn't what you are doing. The much lower power and longer duration of this should help you as far as efficiency goes and would act much like the alternator on a normal vehicle.

It would probably be a much lighter and more elegant solution to use the main motor instead of adding another motor for the purpose.

Good luck.


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks RWaudio, I have an email in with the Kelly people regarding the efficiency of the controllers in Regen mode, one would think (hope) that its as efficient one way as it is the other


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Just dawned on me that (And this would be about the coolest problem in the world to have) with a body as aerodynamically slick as this one, coasting downhill could get to be quite a problem on the brakes, great if there was the regen..


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Wondering, all things being equal, it looks like Mars has a brushed:
http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=135

Brushless:
http://kellycontroller.com/mars-0913etek-comparablepmsmbldc-motor-p-874.html

Versions of the new beefier motor.

I am wondering which one would be more efficient in driving, AND regen

The brushed with this controller:
http://kellycontroller.com/kdh07601a24-72v600a-pm-with-regen-p-64.html

or the brushless with this one:
http://kellycontroller.com/kbl72501b24-72v500abldc-controllerwith-regen-p-266.html

It seems like I read somewhere that brushed motors didn't like regen, something about arcing brushes?

And the brushless motors aren't quite as efficient?

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Given the similar power and not too different pricing I would probably lean towards the BLDC version because Regen has been known to work well with those motors. I don't know much about regen though, since for the power level I wanted the only choice was Series DC which doesn't do regen I stopped looking at it. Even in a basic form the BLDC gives more regen options, that may allow you to tweak it better for both power generating regen off the diesel, as well as real regen to save your brakes.

Good luck, the whole project is pretty cool!




todayican said:


> Wondering, all things being equal, it looks like Mars has a brushed:
> http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=135
> 
> Brushless:
> ...


----------

